# Some Almonds for a Friend



## murraysmokin (Dec 7, 2017)

Had a friend ask me to smoke almonds did 3 lbs...1/2 with just olive oil salt pepper & garlic...other half olive oil salt pepper garlic & chipotle powder...in the smoker 225 3.5 hrs with the amps pitmasters blend...so far so good.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2017)

Looks great . One of my favorite things to do .


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 24, 2017)

Looks great!
Could you elaborate when you get around toit?
Mine came out fine, taste good, but I'd like to shine them up.
Do you spray on, or tumble on, the olive oil and how much about?

Mine look very dry.


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 26, 2017)

I just throw them in a zip lock bag put in a splash of olive oil then what ever spices I am using & smoke them...these turned out good they smell smokier than they taste but have a good smokey fimish.  Not sure if that helps but with something like this I just eyeball it most of the time.


----------



## wrwoelfel (Mar 7, 2018)

any idea what seasoning is on blue diamond smokehouse almonds? i've been all over looking.


----------



## shaneyb72 (May 19, 2018)

So, murraysmokin, you don’t brine your almonds at all right?  You just use raw almonds, oil & season them, and smoke them correct?
I read another thread that mentioned brining them for 10 minutes before smoking...but wasn’t sure what this accomplished.
Do you have a decent crunch on your almonds or no?

Thanks!


----------

